# Natural process resting time?



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Roasted a Nicaraguan Pacamara natural process to medium 5 days ago (my usual first check day) and it's still all gas! 
First time roasting this bean.

Anyone else this from this bean or similar? 
Taste is 'ok' definitely lacking the punch of the Guatemalan I normally roast or the light sweetness of the Costa Rican.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

My last natural roast took about 14 days to hit the spot, I started it at 10 days and I was disappointed, by day 14 I was very happy with the roast.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

iroko said:


> My last natural roast took about 14 days to hit the spot, I started it at 10 days and I was disappointed, by day 14 I was very happy with the roast.


 Haha, that's a long time! 
I definitely thought there was something up. I'm used to relative dense small beans that are ready to drink in about 5 days. I've put this one back in the cupboard for a while. 
Thanks


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope they taste good after the longer rest, I've just roasted my 2nd batch which I wont touch till 2 weeks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

iroko said:


> Hope they taste good after the longer rest, I've just roasted my 2nd batch which I wont touch till 2 weeks.


 Same bean? How did you roast them? 
I did one batch light-medium with a longish drying phase and the other batch to a medium


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, same bean. Arcangel Bolivia from Foundry. Roasted medium.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This article may help you understand the relationship between coffee type and roast levels with regard to degassing etc.

https://clivecoffee.com/blogs/learn/is-your-coffee-too-fresh


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for that. 
really interesting article


----------

